# Simpsons Shooter



## mish (Oct 11, 2005)

http://arcadebay.com/index.php?act=play&id=547


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 11, 2005)

Cool Mish, thanks for sharing this with us! Luv Simpsons!!!


----------



## mish (Oct 11, 2005)

YW, IC. I like the Simpsons too. Thought it was so silly, it was funny. I may go back and play Mushroom Mario.  (Don't tell anyone, but I still like Pacman.)


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2005)

mish i do too shhhhhhhhh


----------

